# This is a nightmare!



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

So a while ago I posted that I had to rehome my cats, then when we sat down and thought about it we decided to make other arrangements so we could keep them.
Well things have gone from bad to worse. We moved a few mths ago and our new landlord said he didnt mind the cats. Well he has now decided he wants them out within THE NEXT WEEK!!
Its another thing on the list of problems we are having with him and now im back looking for a new home for them.
One is black, 3 yrs old female and other is tabby also 3 and female.
I just dont know what else I can do
Please can somebody help by taking my cats?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

If the landlord has gone back on his word I would look for somewhere else to live to be honest,


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

I cant afford to look for somewhere else, it cost us close to £2000 to move here what with checks, deposit and rent plus moving. 
I dont have an option. Im desperate to find them a home


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

jaycee05 said:


> If the landlord has gone back on his word I would look for somewhere else to live to be honest,


Yes, true, but the landlord can't just throw you...or the cats.... out at the drop of a hat. I presume you have a proper Tenancy agreement? Did you get him to put acceptance of the cats in writing?


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

We have a tenancy agreement when we moved in and he kept saying he would have a new one made up with acceptance of the cats. 
Stupidly trusted that and now hes changed his mind. Ideally we wouldnt have moved in until we had the amended one but our date to move out had come.
So now hes saying he can get us out as its breach of contract and it would be his word against ours


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Trust me, as a landlord it is not easy to get rid of a tenant on any old whim.
Does your contract state 'No pets' ?
I would book an appointment with CAB to get proper advice (might have to wait a while to get the appt)


----------



## Shadow And Lightning (Jan 18, 2012)

my dad is a landlord and when he first started his contracts didn't mention pets but he told his tenants they wasn't allowed any
well someone came with a cat and when my dad said he had to rehome the cat the guy said it doesn't state it in the tenancy stuff
anyway all his stuff has now been changed to say strictly no pets because legally my dad couldn't do anything as the guy in questions agreement didn't specify


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

My oh is going to get our tenancy agreement out. Ll says it states no pets. Hes got our deposit so if he gets us out we have nothing coz if it does say on there no pets its breach of contract


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What area are you in hun?


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

what a sweet guy your landlord is


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Im in dorset but would obv travel to find a home for them. 
Stupid us for trusting him eh


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

Have you tried rescues? I know the Margaret Green Foundation has a good name for themselves. Unfortunately it's kitten season so you might be put on a waiting list. Can you hold on for a few weeks if you explain to your landlord?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I understand your discomfort, but will state again...._it really is not easy for a landlord to get rid of a tenant on a whim_
If he really really wants to , he can start court proceedings for eviction but that does take time, effort and MONEY and I don't even know if such a minor breach of contract would be upheld in a court.. IF he really went that far then presumably you would not pay your last month's rent so he would not even gain your deposit.
It is a bit of a no-win situation if things come to such a situation....is there no way you can sit down and discuss things with him, It sounds to me as if he has decided he wants you out for some other reason, or is just trying to make life difficult for you (you mentioned other issues you have had)


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Hes been really awkward over lots of things, he said he would fix things round the hse and now says hes not, our deposit is a mth and halfs rent so its alot to lose plus id still have to find money for somewhere else.
Hes using the cats as a reason to get us out as he has no other reason apart from the fact he hasnt kept his end of what he said he would do and whilst I appreciate he would have to go through court and eviction to get us out if we went to rent somewhere else and we have to say we were evicted then no one is going to take us.

I really dont want to put them in a rescue, I just want to find them a home


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

I would request a meeting with him and try to come to some compromise.
If he knows anything at all about the law he really wont want to try and evict you so he should be willing to listen to reason.
Agree to compromise on the repairs he mentioned if you can, emphasise that you are good tenants and are looking to stay long term (each tenant change will cost him money ) there are too many landlords dealing with huge rent arrears these days, so if he has any sense he will listen to you.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sazjf said:


> Hes been really awkward over lots of things, he said he would fix things round the hse and now says hes not, our deposit is a mth and halfs rent so its alot to lose plus id still have to find money for somewhere else.
> Hes using the cats as a reason to get us out as he has no other reason apart from the fact he hasnt kept his end of what he said he would do and whilst I appreciate he would have to go through court and eviction to get us out if we went to rent somewhere else and we have to say we were evicted then no one is going to take us.
> 
> I really dont want to put them in a rescue, I just want to find them a home


Is he using your cats as a reason to get you out because he's had an offer on the property that he can't refuse? Please don't give in without a fight for your cats. I wouldn't.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

I honestly dont know why he is using them.
He hasnt mentioned any offer on the house but then I guess he wouldnt!

I dont know what he would do if we didnt have them rehomed.
I just cant believe this is happening


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Calvine said:


> Is he using your cats as a reason to get you out because he's had an offer on the property that he can't refuse? Please don't give in without a fight for your cats. I wouldn't.


This is what I am thinking.
In which case you will rehome the cats and then he will find some other way to try and get you out.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

We've got a yrs contract so he wouldnt be able to get us out if cats not here as hes agreed that so if we decide to move at the end of the yr which is looking likely then he has to pay us back deposit etc but this way he can say we are in breach of contract, doesnt have to pay back deposit and get us out early.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> This is what I am thinking.
> In which case you will rehome the cats and then he will find some other way to try and get you out.


I agree - and I think he will fabricate some sort of spurious reason to keep your deposit, too.

A friend of mine had a tenant who did not pay the rent. Full stop. And she had a hell of a job getting him out - and when he went he lest the place like a pigsty, and had done God-only-knows what sort of danage to the house (which was let furnished) - damaged/stolen furniture etc. SHe can't get a penny and in the end was pleased to see the back of him. In all it took the best part of two years to evict him. It was a nightmare - but it shows how difficult it can be to evict a tenant.

Go to the citizen's advice and see if they can suggest anything. Do you have a relative/friend who could take the cats on a temporary basis while you

a) found new accommodation and/or

b) pretended to have got rid of them - then you can quietly move them back in.

If he's being an @rse, I would have no compunction about pulling a flanker if I could.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

I dont have anyone who could take them in for me.
He would know as he comes into property reg so couldnt hide them either!

I dont know what to do eviction doesnt help when trying to rent somewhere else


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

sazjf said:


> I dont have anyone who could take them in for me.
> *He would know as he comes into property reg so couldnt hide them either!*
> 
> I dont know what to do eviction doesnt help when trying to rent somewhere else


You do know he legally has to give you 24 hours written notice before he can enter the property don't you??

I REALLY think you need to see the CAB urgently before you do somewthing as drastic a rehoming your cats - this guy sounds like a complete cowboy, and I think you should be pressing for some sort of compromise, whereby you allow a few little things to slide in return for an amended tenancy agreement that allows you to keep the cats.

Wish you lots of luck xx


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> This is what I am thinking.
> In which case you will rehome the cats and then he will find some other way to try and get you out.


Is what I'm also thinking PaddyPaws...why would he agree to having cats then do this? So sorry for OP...these people don't realise just how important pets are to their owners. Also, it does occur to me that a six week deposit is rather a lot...but it's along time since I rented...maybe that's the norm? We always used to pay a month...but who knows, maybe a quarter is normal these days...it's all to do with money, no?


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

sazjf said:


> We've got a yrs contract so he wouldnt be able to get us out if cats not here as hes agreed that so if we decide to move at the end of the yr which is looking likely then he has to pay us back deposit etc _but this way he can say we are in breach of contract, doesnt have to pay __back deposit_ and get us out early.


It doesn't work like that!
is the Deposit properly registered? With a specialist scheme....HE HAS to provide documentation to prove this has been done within 14 days of tenancy start and if he has not THEN HE CAN BE FINED massively. he CANNOT withold the deposit at end of tenancy without good reason and having cats is NOT good reason.

You really need to speak to CAB and get proper advice. This guy sounds like a bully and an idiot.:incazzato:


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

sazjf said:


> I cant afford to look for somewhere else, it cost us close to £2000 to move here what with checks, deposit and rent plus moving.
> I dont have an option. Im desperate to find them a home


The deposit at least should be refundable unless you have done any terrible damage...which I doubt? Agree, removal costs are really over the top.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sazjf said:


> I dont have anyone who could take them in for me.
> He would know as he comes into property reg so couldnt hide them either!
> 
> I dont know what to do eviction doesnt help when trying to rent somewhere else


A landlord is not allowed to just come into your property. You have to invite him in first. If he is coming in univited, he is breaking the law. You need to report this to your local authority ASAP.

As advised previously, eviction is a lengthy, costly process and under the circcumstances you are citing, it's unlikely the judge will come down on the landlord's side.

Your local authority will have a Private Tenancy Section. It is in your best interests to contact them tomorrow. Usually a letter from your local Private Tenancy will put the landlord in his place. Based on the information you have provided, he is being unreasonable. You need to stand your ground and seek urgent advice.

https://www.gov.uk/gaining-possessi...-property-let-on-an-assured-shorthold-tenancy


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Its a mth and halfs deposit and one mths rent before you move in.
I get the impression that he will say that things have been damaged by the cats and that things need to be replaced so that comes out of deposit. 

im going to get oh to have a convo with him. Hes horrible and I dont want to speak to him if can be helped.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

dougal22 said:


> A landlord is not allowed to just come into your property. You have to invite him in first. If he is coming in univited, he is breaking the law. You need to report this to your local authority ASAP.
> 
> As advised previously, eviction is a lengthy, costly process and under the circcumstances you are citing, it's unlikely the judge will come down on the landlord's side.
> 
> ...


But if I start reporting him im worried it will just make him worse. 
Even if he does give us notice of coming in then he is round the area as his son lives near so I dont know how I can stop him seeing the cats, esp when they spend most their time in the windowsill!


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sazjf said:


> But if I start reporting him *im worried it will just make him worse. *Even if he does give us notice of coming in then he is round the area as his son lives near so I dont know how I can stop him seeing the cats, esp when they spend most their time in the windowsill!


Make him worse? If he does anything he's not supposed to, he's setting himself up for more trouble. Landlords have to adhere to certain rules and regulations. Just because you seek advice is not a licence for him to make your life a misery.

It sounds to me that you want to just roll over, rehome your cats and bow to landlord pressure. Private Tenancy Teams, CAB and Shelter can all provide advice and guidance about your situation. You do not have to rehome your cats in the first instance. There are procedures in place for YOU to take action.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

dougal22 said:


> *A landlord is not allowed to just come into your property.* You have to invite him in first. If he is coming in univited, he is breaking the law. You need to report this to your local authority ASAP.
> 
> As advised previously, eviction is a lengthy, costly process and under the circcumstances you are citing, it's unlikely the judge will come down on the landlord's side.
> 
> ...


Just what I was going to say - it may be his house, but it is your home, and you have a right to privacy. It is deplorable that he is just coming and going as he feels like it! Is he ever entering the property when you are not at home, that you know of? He certainly has no right to do that, either.

I think you will find that he could well tell a pack of lies to try to keep your deposit anyway - this has happened twice to my son, and I know for a fact that the properties were left in good order because I cleaned them and OH decorated where there were scuffs on the wall. Everyday wear and tear is not a reason for keeping anyone's deposit. He fought it for months and then gave up in the end. (I wanted him to go to court, but at the time he was young and didn't have the confidence. He bloody well would, now though.)

He has already cost you money moving in. You could end up re-homing your cats and then getting forced out for some other reason. If he is rude or threatening at all, keep a log of where, when, what and to whom, so if it escalates than you have a record. And if it doesn't, you've lost nothing. And if it comes down to where you feel you have to move, don't pay your last 6 weeks rent - let him keep the deposit. That way you are not cheating him and he isn't getting the chance to cheat you. There are some underhanded greedy gets about.

Hoping you get things sorted without any difficulty though.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Its not a case of wanting to "roll over" and rehome them. 
If I had £2000 to just leave I would. I dont know why he has changed his mind and gone back on his word but he has.
And I WILL be going to CAB just hope I can get an appointment asap


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

sazjf said:


> But if I start reporting him im worried it will just make him worse.
> Even if he does give us notice of coming in then he is round the area as his son lives near so I dont know how I can stop him seeing the cats, esp when they spend most their time in the windowsill!


Which local authority area are you in OP? I don't mind doing some digging to find helpful numbers for you, as I'm pretty good at dealing with stuff like this.

You need to understand that YOU have rights as tenants and he can't get away with certain things.

For instance, as previously mentioned, by law your deposit needs to be held in an account within one of the Tenancy Deposit Schemes, and he must be able to provide you with details of which scheme he's got it lodged with. If, at the end of the tenancy he withholds all or part of your deposit, you have the right to appeal.

It doesn't matter whether this guy's son lives next door or in a flat upstairs from you, your landlord DOES NOT have the right to enter your property without 24 hours written notice (other than in certain given circumstances). I know of a landlord whose tenants have had similar problems and have lodged a complaint to their letting agent about the guy which is now being investigated.

There is a huge amount of useful info on the www.gov.uk website that I strongly suggest you spend some time reading. And like I said, I'll help with digging if I can.


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

God I hope hes not coming in when we arent here


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Bless you muffin - you're so sweet! OP I would take up this kind offer - perhaps pursue all avenues first including moving, lodging complaints and re homing. The law will be on your side if he is being unreasonable! 

I don't get why he doesn't want the cats, if they cause any damage he would get the money back from your deposit! It's so bizarre! 

My dads tenancy, I'm sure says no pets - but they managed to keep the cat he rescued. It may have destroyed all the carpet! But my dad will be replacing it or paying the landlord. I know this isn't helping - but your landlord sounds like an idiot and I would be looking for alternative accommodation ASAP.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sazjf said:


> God I hope hes not coming in when we arent here


Is he letting himself in with his 'own' key when you are in?

Or does he knock the door and you 'invite' him in? And by invite, I don't mean 'hi, lovely to see you, I'll put the kettle on' kind of invite. I mean you open the door and are so taken aback to see him you step aside allowing him access?


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks muffin, thanks for the offer. Im going to sit down properly tomorrow and do some digging. I just cant believe its happening tbh.

Im going to have a strong cuppa and come back when its not so confusing. Maybe im panicking about it too much, you all seem more confident than I do about it!


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

Dougal my oh works full time and im intimidated by him. We have children to so he just says "I need to check" but then has scout round and goes.
The cats dont do any damage. They have their climbing tree and lots of toys, they've never scratched furniture or anything! The only damage they did was when they were little they chewed oh ps3 cable but thats not a bad thing tbh!!!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

sazjf said:


> I get the impression that he will say that things have been damaged by the cats and that things need to be replaced so that comes out of deposit.
> 
> .


Did he have a proper, detailed professional Inventory done? Including photos or video? Did you sign it and keep a copy? No, well then he has not got a leg to stand on....the onus is upon HIM to prove that damage has been done by cats if he wants to claim any of the deposit.
Do your own video inventory asap, including a shot of the day's newspaper to prove the date.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

sazjf said:


> Dougal my oh works full time and im intimidated by him. We have children to so he just says "I need to check" but then has scout round and goes.
> The cats dont do any damage. They have their climbing tree and lots of toys, they've never scratched furniture or anything! The only damage they did was when they were little they chewed oh ps3 cable but thats not a bad thing tbh!!!


The intimidation - that's why I asked what I did. Your landlord is not allowed to use these tactics. Intimidation is serious.

In addition to contactaing either the CAB, Shelter or your local authority - the latter two would be my suggestion as they're specialist to accommodation issues, the CAB are not, and they usually have long waiting times for appointments; you or your O/H need to write to the landlord, send recorded delivery and keep a copy stating that he is not to visit without reasonable notice, at a pre arranged time agreed by both parties.

While you're waiting for further advice from a specialist agency, don't answer the door. The landlord has no legal right to access your home without notice, so he cannot let himself in. When he knocks, turn the volume up on the radio, make yourself a cuppa and wait for him to bugger off.

You do not have to put up with this.

ps - start keeping a diary of his visits. Whatever agency you approach, they should ask for this information.


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

You have had some really good info, but definately go to the cab, perhaps also look for another property just in case.

We rented once, it was a 6 month tenancy. No matter what we reported, it was never done, letting agent was horrific. We only paid one months rent as a bond, we got out but never paid the last months rent basically told her to take the one month bond as our last months rent, and told her to shove it.

Good luck xxx


----------



## sazjf (Aug 25, 2010)

yeah i will definitely be looking at some advice centres tomorrow, it really annoys me because we chose to not go for a house because it wouldnt allow cats, and then we think we have found somewhere and move in, only for this to happen.

thing is the things that need doing round the house need doing, this was part of the convo we had with him when we discussed moving in, and when we discussed the cats being allowed to live there. 

im scared not to let him in, incase he does have a key and just lets himself in. i think i will get oh to state in the letter that he has to come when both of us are there and he should surely have a reason for coming in. this just doesnt feel like our home now.


----------



## izzyc (Dec 18, 2011)

sazjf said:


> im scared not to let him in, incase he does have a key and just lets himself in. i think i will get oh to state in the letter that he has to come when both of us are there and he should surely have a reason for coming in. this just doesnt feel like our home now.


I am not a lawyer... but my understanding is that as a tenant you have a statutory right to 'quiet enjoyment' of your home. What this means is that the landlord must ensure that no one (including himself!) interferes with your possession and use of the property. He can't just wander in whenever he wants - it's not his home! 

I would strongly advise you talk to the CAB to get an idea of your rights. As a start, read this: Citizens Advice - Common problems with renting


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

He cannot by law let himself in I believe. This is illegal. He should never do this


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

He legally needs to give you 24 hours notice before he arrives and must knock/ring the bell even if he has a key. It should all be outlined in your contract.


----------

